# تصويت هام كام شركة فى مصر مطبقة الصيانة الانتاجية الشاملةtpm



## starmoooon (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
هام جدا 

ماهى الشركات التى تطبق نظام الصيانة الانتاجية الشاملة
فى مصر
اثناء عملية بحثى للمشروع قمت بزيارة
3 شركات
ا. شركة اسود الكربون بالاسكندريه وحائزة على جوائز متقدمة جدا
2.شركة يونيلفر مشرق بالاسكندرية وفرع اخر ب6 اكتوبر
3. شركة بيتى للالبان فى مرحلة الاعداد
4. شركة السويدى للكابلات فى مرحلة الاعداد 

ماهى الشركات الاخرى التى تطبق ذلك البرنامج
اللى يعرف ياريت يفدنى,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
TPM 2007
Helwan University
Project hykazer eldonya


----------



## starmoooon (10 يوليو 2007)

محدش عارف ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.alkurd (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على هالمعلومات أخي
المهندس الفلسطيني


----------



## ياسر أنور (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شركة بروكتر وجامبل مصر تطبق ال TPM ولكن تحت اسم IWS وهو اختصار Integrated work system


----------



## starmoooon (9 نوفمبر 2007)

لا احد يعلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hammhamm44 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة جيدة وانتظر معكم معلومات مفيدة من اصحاب الخبرات فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (3 ديسمبر 2007)

علي فكرة شركة العربي لتكنولوجيا الاضاءة بدأت منذ مطلع عام 2007 في تنفيذ جاد لمشروع Tpm


----------



## starmoooon (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شركة لاشين وشركة جهينة


----------

